# Broadband



## KennyM (Jun 25, 2020)

Does anybody know which companies are reasonably priced, reliable and speedy installing broadband, any help gratefully received?


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

As long as you have a landline, then ADSL broadband should be available.
Speeds will depend on a number of things inc distance to the exchange, and quality of the line.
The major players are Movistar, Orange, and Vodafone.
Or see if there is a more local provider, but this is only something someone can help with if you let people know which area of Spain you are in.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

KennyM said:


> Does anybody know which companies are reasonably priced, reliable and speedy installing broadband, any help gratefully received?


Hi,

You didn't mention the area you are living.

I use Movistar high speed fibre optic broadband. Very reliable and fast enough for all needs. Expensive though...

Steve


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

We use O2, which is the "low cost" branch of Movistar. We have a Movistar fiber connection and a Movistar router, all expertly connected by a technician wearing a Movistar uniform. But we pay O2 prices. There are two options: a 600Mg speed connection + landline + movil with 25Gb of data and unlimited calls, for 50€/month. Or 300Mb speed connection + landline + movil with 5Gb data and unlimited calls for 38€/month. 

We are very happy with them. We've never once had a problem. With three people working from home during the lockdown the internet connection came through with flying colors. Works brilliantly all the time.

Before having O2, we had one of the other big name internet providers, also with a fiber connection. We had nothing but problems with them. The internet connection disappeared for hours at a time at least once a week. The landline worked when it felt like it, and eventually not at all. Their customer service was non-existent. I don't know why we didn't change sooner.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Don't expect great things from Spanish internet!

We have used quite few companies, some still operate, some went under / got taken over. They're all rubbish.

Currently we have a Movistar dedicated Fibre optic cable rated at 600Mb and still, if my wife is at home working connected to the remote server in the office, my kids using the PS4 and tablet, I still get a "poor internet" warning if I try to use Teams for a video conference....

The speed / capacity they sell you is the maximum, but the real day to day sped / capacity is way below that.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Overandout said:


> Don't expect great things from Spanish internet!
> 
> We have used quite few companies, some still operate, some went under / got taken over. They're all rubbish.
> 
> ...


I'm not doubting that that's your experience. But we do actually get the contracted 600Mb - so what you're describing is not _always_ the case.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

kalohi said:


> I'm not doubting that that's your experience. But we do actually get the contracted 600Mb - so what you're describing is not _always_ the case.


I agree with Kalohi...I've never had any problems with Movistar in the 5 years I've been using them and always had a good connection speed. Always got several phones, laptops, tablets and/or TV running at same time. 

Steve


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

We have a broadband only service supplied by a small local company (no landline, mobiles or TV included). It's much slower than the current speeds companies like Movistar offer - only 30mbps rather than 600 - but we find it perfectly adequate for streaming live TV, running two laptops and downloading things like TV programmes, films and books. It costs €18 per month, we've been using the same company for several years now and it is very reliable.


----------

